# free tractor



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello everyone new to this forum and hoping someone might be able to help me out ?? I have the opportunity to get a old case 530 farm tractor for very little $$$ if not free. The tractor has a drag blade out back and a bucket up front the narrow one. All I know about the tractor is it hasn't moved in probably 10 years, Its body is the cream colour and the frame is orange, and it says triple power something on the side it was stored in doors so the tires, hoses and what not look to be pretty good. BUT !!! the block is cracked above the carb Im assuming because it has sat for so long and the water jacket cracked ??? Anyone ever fixed this sort of problem ?? 

I have always wanted a tractor like this but I know nothing about tractors or this model I am very mechanically inclined and a experienced welder so fixing it in general shouldn't be a problem I'm just wondering the history behind this model if they are any good, how or where to get parts, were they prone to certain problems. I should also add I'm not a farmer and will not be using it for farming practices all I will be doing with it is work around my property moving dirt or the odd bolder, lifting logs for fire wood, and I'm hoping it will be able to run a snow blower ???

if there is Anyone that could point me in right direction or shed some light on this tractor and help me make my decision would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, free is good, then if it doesn't work out, you are not out a lot of money. If the block is cracked it could go either way, needing repair or replacement. Does the engine turn over? I there oil in the rad, or antifreeze in the oil? Lots of things to check out before you make the leap.
Check out the internet for tractor salvage yards and there are numerous part dealers that can be found on the net as well. I'm sure a few other members will jump in and help you out. Let us know how it goes.
Welcome to the forum BTW!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I believe those the engines are sleeved, so if there is no water in the oil or the vise/versa, then the block could be welded. Requires someone with working knowledge of welding cast iron, if not done correctly it will not hold. Snap a few shots of the area in question and post up, at the very worse be looking for a donor block.


----------



## caseman530 (Feb 27, 2017)

thanks for the info guys much appreciated I will do my best to post some pics in the next couple weeks if i end up going a head with this tractor 

any others with any additional info in the mean time would be awesome !

thanks


----------



## skills4lou (Sep 11, 2016)

Just fyi: there's no such thing as a free tractor. I'm not saying don't buy it, just be aware that they DO require some attention and that can mean spending some money.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

If you can get it for nothing take it. If it turns out to be a hunk of metal, it is still salvageable. I know here a junk tractor weighed in can return some decent money and at that point you are only out gasoline for hauling it.


----------

